# Predator engine running cool



## TomB985 (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I'm sure some of you have read my other thread on the rehab of my old neglected HS624 that I got with a blown engine. I swapped in a Predator 212cc engine from Harbor Freight and have been impressed with the results. The only issue is that it's not warming up; the engine came setup for warm weather and the side of the crankcase is only getting lukewarm under heavy load. This will cause issues with condensation in the oil and possibly reduce engine longevity, so I had to do something. 

Take a look at the recoil starter assemblies. 



Notice how the Honda unit has much smaller vents that restrict airflow across the engine, whereas the Predator unit is relatively open. I believe swapping the Honda recoil starter onto my Predator engine will force less cold air across the cooling fins and allow the engine to warm up. But it's not quite as simple as you'd think. While it bolts up the starter cup on the crankshaft is different:





Simple fix is to swap the two. I used an impact wrench to avoid having to hold the crankshaft still while turning:



Once the Honda starter cup is installed you just screw on the Honda recoil starter and it engages just fine. Gonna give it a shot this afternoon to clear a foot of snow off my LONG driveway, we'll see how it goes.


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

The major issue isn't the fact that condensation occurs, it's that the motor oil may not get hot enough to force the moisture to evaporate out. I'm not correcting you Tomb985, I'm just elaborating a little bit more to help other members reading this have a better understanding of what is going on with a cool running engine.


----------



## MnJim (Jan 26, 2014)

Years back while logging northern Ws< Huskavarna chain saws offered a winter kit which consisted of a plastic shroud that blocked the recoil vents duct tape worked just as well and was considerably cheaper.


----------



## mtd1024 (Feb 2, 2014)

Did you consider applying some scotch tape to the airvents on face of the Harbor Freight Predator engines recoil. That would have eliminated the use of the impact wrench and kept an additional pair of lavender gloves from ending up in the landfill.


----------



## TomB985 (Dec 21, 2013)

scipper77 said:


> The major issue isn't the fact that condensation occurs, it's that the motor oil may not get hot enough to force the moisture to evaporate out. I'm not correcting you Tomb985, I'm just elaborating a little bit more to help other members reading this have a better understanding of what is going on with a cool running engine.


Well said scipper, thanks! 



mtd1024 said:


> Did you consider applying some scotch tape to the airvents on face of the Harbor Freight Predator engines recoil. That would have eliminated the use of the impact wrench and kept an additional pair of lavender gloves from ending up in the landfill.


I thought about that, but the question then became how many of the vents to cover up. Too many and it would burn up; two few and it wouldn't warm up. Of course the Predator engine makes more power than the GX160 that it replaced, but at the Honda dealer I noticed identical looking recoil starters on even the larger engines. I figured they already engineered the fix, so why not use it. 

And I reuse the gloves until they tear, so no landfill for these guys yet. 

Seemed to work well enough, but I question whether or not it's getting too warm. I spent three and a half hours getting intimate with my blower this afternoon after about a foot of snow. Engine was running at nearly full load for the entire time. My IR thermometer never showed the sides of the crankcase above 150°, but it was hot to the touch and would have burned me if I kept my finger on it. I opened the oil filler and my IR gun was showing 135°, so perhaps I was being overly concerned.


----------

